# The Beatles - Abbey Road Mini-Review



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Artist: The Beatles
Album: Abbey Road
Year: 1969
Genre(s): Pop Rock

I've never really liked the first half of this album very much. But the second half has no really bad moments on it, and even some good ones. "Here Comes the Sun" is pretty good, and I like "Carry That Weight" even more. I can't say I like the album overall, however.

2/5 - Dislike


----------

